# How to tell if you have a LSD



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

My 240 is a SE model (89) now is there a way to tell if it has a LSD say a code on the plaque under thehood or in the door jam? I am just curious thanks.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

gun it and take a hard turn if the inside tire spins bad or for more than a sec then probabably not.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

and how is he supposed to look at the tires when hes cornering at high speeds?

jack up the rear end and spin a tire. if they other goes in that direction as welll, you have an lsd.and you have to start searching. your breaking the rules by not searching.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kelso said:


> search before posting. its the rules



Let it go. It's okay. People will never be perfect. You can't rally your cause on and on and on. Take some Valium if you have to and let your mind relax. 




vsp3c said:


> this is how the 240 section is at NF. we treat all noobs like this. if you wanna stay here, just go along w/ it..we're not too bad at the end. if u dont like it leave.


No, this is not how it is. You were warned about your behavior. Bye bye to you!

I will repeat this to everyone, the 240 section is now being very heavily monitored. Please, make an attempt to mature up. We do not appreciate retarded posts in technical forums. I cannot stress this any harder than I already have. We welcome everyone and would like people to post here, but without the unnecessary immaturity.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

alright then.

seems like i just deleted 11 post in thsi thread that were nto about how the original poster can determine if he has a LSD or not. so is there anyone else who woudl liek to post in thsi thread about an LSD? any other posts about serching or anything else that is not discussing how this person can identify if he has an LSD or not will be deleted.



thanks.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

just do a burnout and if there are 2 equal tire marks left u have it....


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

VLSD was an option along with HICAS in SE models. so if you have HICAS, most likely you will have VLSD.

on the passenger side of your engine bay, if you have a gold pump, you have VLSD. the gold pump is a HICAS pump, which means you have VLSD









pic from phase2motortrend.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i will rally my cause until action is taken because i have had enough of this bullshit not searching, just as much as youve had enough with the flaming.

doin a burnout just to check for an lsd is stupid. just check it like i said. its a foolproof way. you can even use the jack for changing tires in the back of the car if you have to....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kelso said:


> i will rally my cause until action is taken because i have had enough of this bullshit not searching, just as much as youve had enough with the flaming.



Read the rules again. Searching is *recommended*, and that's all there is to it. Now stop whining and move on. Get over it already.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

can I have a lsd without hicas? And sorry this turned in to a argument I just hate A*s holes I have one of my own I hate to hear from!!!!! Thanks for the info. will be checking tomarrow.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought all SE's were equiped with a lsd, but the base model wasn't.
One way to find out though, do what kelso said, that would prove it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

i did the old turning the wheel check looks like I will be in the market for a lsd thanks for the info


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

How do you know if your car is 5 speed?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my car only has four wheels.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

mine has 5 :thumbup: (still got the spare)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

Harris said:


> Read the rules again. Searching is *recommended*, and that's all there is to it. Now stop whining and move on. Get over it already.


so you changed the rules just so i wouldnt bitch about it? taking the easy way out instead of taking action. you want me to quit whining about newbies breaking the rules yet all you do is whine about senoir memeber flaming. solution: change the rule so only senoir members are able to break the rules.classic. personally i think its bad moderation and being lazy. why not keep the rules the same and enforce them instead of changing them? :loser: 

i would have pmed you but you seem to not want pm's from me.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kelso said:


> so you changed the rules just so i wouldnt bitch about it? taking the easy way out instead of taking action. you want me to quit whining about newbies breaking the rules yet all you do is whine about senoir memeber flaming. solution: change the rule so only senoir members are able to break the rules.classic. personally i think its bad moderation and being lazy. why not keep the rules the same and enforce them instead of changing them? :loser:
> 
> i would have pmed you but you seem to not want pm's from me.



Thanks to an idiot who won't quit his bitching, this thread is now locked. If I hear anymore of this, you will be given a little vacation.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Kelso said:


> so you changed the rules just so i wouldnt bitch about it? taking the easy way out instead of taking action. you want me to quit whining about newbies breaking the rules yet all you do is whine about senoir memeber flaming. solution: change the rule so only senoir members are able to break the rules.classic. personally i think its bad moderation and being lazy. why not keep the rules the same and enforce them instead of changing them? :loser:
> 
> i would have pmed you but you seem to not want pm's from me.


Kelso,

I don't see how you can reasonably expect every newbie to know searching before posting is required. Explain that. The fact of the matter is most people don't read the rules. I know very well that's not an excuse, but enforcing the searching rule is one of the most difficult. It's not as cut and dry as "no flaming". You feel right in jumping all over someone for not searching, but how do you know they didn't? It's not always obvious. Rather than giving every newbie who posts here a kick to the head over searching, I prefer to place more emphasis on other issues. Even if it is obvious someone hasn't searched it doesn't give you the right to break one of the other rules in response. Poor behavior doesn't justify the same.

On the other hand, I expect more from members who have been here for a while. I will not tolerate you guys flaming the newbies or posting stupid shit, because you know better. You've certainly been told once or twice to stop.


----------

